# Return all NSL packages no matter what



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've noticed recently when calling support to try to add a delivery note after speaking to the customer to get their okay to leave the package, support's reply was that it was up to me if I felt safe to leave the package even when told that customer said it was okay to leave.

The shift from having verbal confirmation from customer is no longer valid it seems as previously we were able to do by having support adding customer's okay in the delivery note (after speaking to the customer). Since Amazon is (probably) not recording the conversation between the driver and the customer when calling through the app, they probably don't consider verbal confirmation as valid. Since UPS and FedEx have customer's signature on file for leaving packages, Amazon only has customer order instructions for liability (if that). Unless customers specifically put it in the order notes to leave the packages, having a verbal confirmation during delivery is meaningless. Drivers will be blamed for missing packages (even if the customer stole it themselves). I'm not sure the drivers wouldn't be blamed even if the customer stated in the order notes to leave the packages.

If you don't feel safe leaving the package, don't bother calling the customer or support to get the authorization. Return the package as NSL (no safe location to leave).

The ability to add to the customer delivery note (by calling support) to put the liability on the customer and not on the driver is apparently dead. Even though we've been able to do it for a long time, I'm not sure if Amazon wouldn't still blame the driver. At least I felt that we wouldn't be blamed for following customer's verbal instructions.

Amazon's mission to be “to be Earth's most customer-centric company" where they care more about the customers than their employees (, subcontractors or their ICs).


Edit: Nothing to fallback on (probably been that way from the beginning) for those NSL packages.

Edit2: There's probably no point in calling support anymore (even for access codes).


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Amazon always shifted liability to the driver. I stopped caring once they started using returned packages against us. It's a no win situation so I go with whatever uses less miles. Packages gets left at the door no matter what unless I need an access code... In which case I'll dial a neighbor to let me in for the customer because I'm not wasting gas to come back just to see my percentage drop for doing the damn job. Surprisingly I've only had one package go MIA since Christmas.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

What does the percentage matter anyways if it resets every 500 packages? Why should you care if it's 95% or 99% one week versus the next? It's just a subconscious game Amazon wants you to believe that you have to get as close to 100% as possible every week. And how is Amazon using return packages against the driver? Do you know people that were deactivated for having too low of a success percentage? The only metric that I see people getting deactivated is too many unattempted packages and too many late packages. Again, those metrics resets every 500 packages.

Why do you need to waste gas returning packages? Many stations let people return the next morning or on their next shift. If you work frequently, returning packages shouldn't matter at all. There are also those that got Amazon to compensate them for the extra time it takes to return packages that would take them over their block time.

If a customer's packages are constantly being returned for unable to access (access code needed), that customer will learn to provide an access code in the future if they want what they've ordered. If a customer's packages are constantly being returned for no safe location, they might think about having the package delivered to an Amazon locker or to their place of work. Quite often, the retries of a NSL package will be delivered when they're finally home (after work). If a customer's packages are constantly been stolen, they will probably put up a camera or have them deliver to another safe location (like putting up a sign/note that says 'put the packages over the side fence or gate'). The customer doesn't care as long as they get what they've ordered.

I have never gotten a DNR in an unsafe neighborhood or apartment complex after I've received verbal permission from the customer to leave the package(s) and having support adding the note in the delivery. Now without the ability to do that, Amazon has now shifted the entire delivery responsibility to the driver.

If one thinks they have to maintain a near perfect delivery success rate, how would one NOT return a package if the business is closed? Give it to a neighbor? And how would one NOT return a package if the customer isn't home and there's a dog in the yard? In my area, there are daily encounters of dog(s) in yard behind gate and customer not home.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Your putting way to much Faith in customers being smart and going out of there way.

Much less people knowing how to train there dog.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

Amazon always blame drivers. Do whatever you feel best for you. Not for Amazon or their customers.
Some idiot order alcohol beverage but not home. You have to return the package back to Amazon. Amazon will count it against the drivers.
You will eventually get terminated.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Your putting way to much Faith in customers being smart and going out of there way.
> 
> Much less people knowing how to train there dog.


That is why I treat customers as idiots. I will return their packages until they remember or learned to put in an access code. I will return their packages until they learned to keep the dog in the house when they know exactly when their packages are arriving.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> I've noticed recently when calling support to try to add a delivery note after speaking to the customer to get their okay to leave the package, support's reply was that it was up to me if I felt safe to leave the package even when told that customer said it was okay to leave.
> 
> The shift from having verbal confirmation from customer is no longer valid it seems as previously we were able to do by having support adding customer's okay in the delivery note (after speaking to the customer). Since Amazon is (probably) not recording the conversation between the driver and the customer when calling through the app, they probably don't consider verbal confirmation as valid. Since UPS and FedEx have customer's signature on file for leaving packages, Amazon only has customer order instructions for liability (if that). Unless customers specifically put it in the order notes to leave the packages, having a verbal confirmation during delivery is meaningless. Drivers will be blamed for missing packages (even if the customer stole it themselves). I'm not sure the drivers wouldn't be blamed even if the customer stated in the order notes to leave the packages.
> 
> ...


You're learning!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> You're learning!


If you're not learning, you're dying.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

chuck finley said:


> Amazon always blame drivers. Do whatever you feel best for you. Not for Amazon or their customers.
> Some idiot order alcohol beverage but not home. You have to return the package back to Amazon. Amazon will count it against the drivers.
> You will eventually get terminated.


At this point we all know that Amazon lays down like sheep for their customers. Drivers will always be the scapegoats. Someone said recently you don't have to be the best driver , just don't be the worst. Staying in the middle of the pack is fine . Ring doorbells, conceal packages ,call if necessary and if you have a bad feeling just take the ****ing package back


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

Remember to click "NO" in the "Did I solve your problem?" It's time to teach these india Flex support.
If they blame everything on Flex drivers, we sure could try to leave some bad marks for their jobs.


----------

